# Stoked!



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Went and paid a social call to my friends in Parker, AZ. Couldn't talk long, but I have a potential cab ride set up for October. I'm pretty excited.

- Paul in AZ


----------

